#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  How to maintain your monthly budget for a whole month?

## Janushan

It seems simple question,but it's very essential question for our financial management.I always struggle to maintain my budget, Can you guys tell me how can I maintain my monthly budget for a whole month?&nbsp;

----------


## Kyle Arnold

don't even spend your money on unnecessary things ! like wife , or girlfriend  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bhavya

> don't even spend your money on unnecessary things ! like wife , or girlfriend


Lol, Sometimes precious things are a bit expensive in life.

----------

